
Design at 1x – It's a Fact - kevingibbon
https://medium.com/shyp-design/design-at-1x-its-a-fact-249c5b896536#.rmlyyg88s
======
brianpgordon
As someone who's neither a designer nor a mobile engineer, after reading this
article I still have no idea what it means to design at 1x.

